# Clinton Mi taxidermist?



## maverickbassets (Apr 4, 2007)

I had a guy do a mount for me 2 years ago, but I forgot his contact info. I think the name was Rotowski.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Take a gander through this list maybe you can find him. 

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/taxedermylist_85724_7.PDF


----------



## maverickbassets (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks. I found him on your list.


----------

